# Brody's embarrassing sweater ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought this sweater for Brody from a neat gal that knits the cutest dog sweaters. Here's her website ....

http://www.marilyns-creations.com/page/page/988829.htm

Unfortunately, I didn't think it would be quite so girly. And too big for him! LOL! Oh well, I still think it's cute. Brody, however, was NOT amused.

"mom gots me a new sweater. Can you say GIRLY?!"










"if I close my eyes, maybe it will be better. I'm so humiliated."










"ummm.... yeah. I can hear you laughing."










"does your moms do stuff like dis to you guys?! sheesh!"










"NO more pictures mom. I'm serious."


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG ROTFL, Poor Brody. He is cute in what ever "Mom makes him wear"...He's keeping his eyes closed so no one will reconize him hehe


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

:laughing3::laughing3::laughing3:


Oooh poor Brody!!


What if you trim the trim? I think then it may not look so girly...


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oh man poor brody he looks seriously pissed off.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww thts cute!!! I want one  lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

LMAO

He looks very sheep-esque, almost like a little lamb bless him x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

bless, poor Brody! he does not look very happy at all!


xx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh that's adorable Tracy! I love that fuzzy stuff around the edge and boy is it hard to work with!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny, you posted this, bc i am knitting a sweater for my pom as we speak, and intend on putting the fuzzies on the end and around the leg holes!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awwww what a shame brody lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He he, it is adorable. Brody is just manly enough to show his "feminine" side!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so sweet.Bless his heart.
Radar says yes Brody my sissy does stuff wike this to me.But I still love her.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor Brody! It's a cute sweater, but too cute for a boy! 
I am with you Brody make mom take it off!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She has some good stuff and all of it ain't that high priced.She has some stuff that is more for boys too.lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahahaha my male chi gets all embarrassed when I dress him in girly looking clothes too he also closes his eyes I think it's hilarious he thinks I'm cruel the sweater is awesome by the way


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHAHA!! His expressions say it all!
Adorable pics, poor Brody. lol x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> "ummm.... yeah. I can hear you laughing."



LOL this is sooo funny! i tried not to laugh but i couldn't hold it back sorry


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Kioana said:


> LOL this is sooo funny! i tried not to laugh but i couldn't hold it back sorry


LOL me too!
As soon as i saw that first pic i burst out laughing.
It wasnt so much the sweater but his face, like you totally know what he is thinking. haha!!
Wee shame, sorry Brody.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

RIGHT! it's wasn't the sweater but his face i agree


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh..maybe you should pass this on to a nice Girl pup !!

He is so funny wtih the expression..

xoxo


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL-it's all good Brody,no matter what mom puts on you, you still look good!
Think Rudolph Valentino!!:love1::love7:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL.. great sweater Brody!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I think he is wishing for a black bar across his eyes to nobody will know him... rofl


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SCREAMING with laughter!! Oh Brody, you poor thing you!!! LOLOLOL!!! Willy is pearched on the couch...and he has a look of disapproval. Luna in my lap, thinks it would look fabulous if Brody were a wee lil girl lol

Pst! Hey Brody....maybe if you drag it out...Madison will shred it up for you....shhhh...

LOL All kidding aside, it is a gorgeous sweater. I saw a white one that is somewhat the same at petsmart. I saw it before I got Luna and its still there. I am waiting for Luna to grow and I just might snag it for her lol I am nervous about buying too much for her since its hard to tell how big she will actually get. Just a few months ago, small sizes were too big for Willy and I had to take it in, but two of his shirts are now too small for him, I will have to let out the stitches and see. A few shirts I never got around to taking in and sewing up the one sleeve, fit him perfectly now, size small. I did not imagine he would ever get big enough for size small lol now Luna on the other hand....woah nelly lol she is just shy of 4 months and I cringe when I think of how LONG she still has to grow!! lol Willy at 10 months I'm sure is leveled off, but that still leaves Luna 6 months more to grow OMG!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha! awww brody!

"hey brody my moms got me a new coat too but it too big for me as well! moms are so silly to think they would know how small we are by now sheesh!"


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a question about the site, or rather the funds. Do you know what the funds would be in Canadian moneys? I saw some cute skull and cross bones dresses and shirts for Luna that look so her lol sweet but deadly lol Not that I want to order yet as she will grow, but just curious if you knew, the prices seem reasonable but I am not sure how much MORE it would be canadian funds lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh that is so cute!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww brody, if you keep your eyes shut no one can see you. You look lovely tho, everyone will think so, so dont worry xx


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Aww Brody looks so adorable!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr Brody!! you still look handsome x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the sweater is great and he looks very handsome in it!  The main thing is it keeps his little body warm!  She did a very nice job on the sweater too!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh dear, that really made me laugh, Brody looks so disgusted. He made me laugh out loud with those looks on his face.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I :love9: it! So cute! I think I may have to get a pink one for Paige!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Brody needs to hang out with Joie !
They'd be the most glamorous boys in town !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my Alan!! I'm afraid if Brody and Joie hung out there would be some serious rumors flying!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I am cracking up over here!! He looks like a big money pimp!!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

::laffin':: poor baby boy!! =)~


----------

